# "Rumor"???



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

heard today @ local Hobby Lobby, that AW has dumped all licensing of
Dukes of Hazzard & Gen. Lee merchandising (???) 

any truth here (??)

Bubba 123  :wave:

met a guy @ H/L in line @ register, buying up most of the Gen. Lee slot stuff (race sets)..
still 1 left... maybe they'll discount it soon (??? ;-) )


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Half the country has litterally gone insane....


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Their packaging has had the flag covered for quite some time...


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The proper name of the company is Round 2, they license the AW trademark. Some licenses include time or quantity limits, some are bought outright. If there is a time limit and the cars are not selling well enough the company might not be eager to renew the license. If the cars are piled up in a warehouse someplace they are not going to make more of them.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Rich Dumas said:


> The proper name of the company is Round 2, they license the AW trademark. Some licenses include time or quantity limits, some are bought outright. If there is a time limit and the cars are not selling well enough the company might not be eager to renew the license. If the cars are piled up in a warehouse someplace they are not going to make more of them.


This has NOTHING to do with sales, marketing, licensing, or piled up warehouses.

It has EVERYTHING to do with appearing to give a crap, about an insane lunatic that lost it, and killed some poor folks in a church. It just so happens that said lunatic, took a selfy holding the battle flag of army of northern Virginia.

Now, according to somebody (nobody knows exactly who), that flag must be purged from all uses in the country. Nobody can sell it, show it, or even try to justify it's existence.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes, it is a big topic here in MS. The state flag has the confederate battle flag as part of it. Many folks are calling for it to be changed. Not sure how that is going to end.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Rich Dumas said:


> The proper name of the company is Round 2, they license the AW trademark.


Otherwise known as Autoworld.

http://www.autoworldhobby.com/

Sheesh.



> Some licenses include time or quantity limits, some are bought outright. If there is a time limit and the cars are not selling well enough the company might not be eager to renew the license. If the cars are piled up in a warehouse someplace they are not going to make more of them.


AW is still selling the rest of the "dukes" product line.

There are still "general lee's" for sale....sans the stars and bars...

http://www.autoworldstore.com/product_p/sc274gleeb.htm

You you can pretty much rule out ever seeing the stars and bars on a future release if any.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

BTW Ebay has banned the sale of the Stars and bars....you can bet it wont be long until some panty waste complains about the original General lee toys of ANY kind being sold as well......that will include slot cars.

Better get one while you can if you want one for your collection.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> BTW Ebay has banned the sale of the Stars and bars....you can bet it wont be long until some panty waste complains about the original General lee toys of ANY kind being sold as well......that will include slot cars.
> 
> Better get one while you can if you want one for your collection.


hopefully, this "Witch-Hunt", will end in a few weeks 

got 1 Gen. Lee runner & a clean & dirty MIP :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> hopefully, this "Witch-Hunt", will end in a few weeks


I dunno....Now Memphis Mayor A.C. Wharton wants to dig up the bodies of Confederate General Nathan Bedford Forrest and his wife and remove them from a city park.

This is a full on ethnic purge happening right before our eyes...I try to avoid politics but this crap is just getting carried away...they will no longer sell confederate flags or merchandise from the GETTYSBURG MEMORIAL GIFT SHOP.

 



> got 1 Gen. Lee runner & a clean & dirty MIP :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


I got a full set too...and I see someone already has the general lee flag decal set up on the bay for 1/64...LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Things like this happen because our country is run by the Girls Scouts of America.

They think everything can be solved with a cookie and a blue ribbon.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I want a blue ribbon!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll take the cookie!


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I like cookies.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll take the girl scout ... 

my TM LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> I dunno....Now Memphis Mayor A.C. Wharton wants to dig up the bodies of Confederate General Nathan Bedford Forrest and his wife and remove them from a city park.
> 
> This is a full on ethnic purge happening right before our eyes...I try to avoid politics but this crap is just getting carried away...they will no longer sell confederate flags or merchandise from the GETTYSBURG MEMORIAL GIFT SHOP.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Seriously, it's frighteningly stupid. As if getting rid of a flag is going to have prevented what happened. This is a perfect example of those who ignore history being doomed to repeat it. This time, though these fools are dooming our children to repeat it by rewriting or erasing history. Arrrrg!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

life and history were once described to me as a sort of pendulum.
the historical pendulum is now swinging towards minority rights and concerns regardless of merit.
tighten your seatbelt, it is going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't know why so many americans feel the need to jump on the politically right bandwagon every time something like this happens.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Things like this happen because our country is run by the Girls Scouts of America.
> 
> They think everything can be solved with a cookie and a blue ribbon.


I like Shirley Temple


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Crimnick said:


> I dunno....Now Memphis Mayor A.C. Wharton wants to dig up the bodies of Confederate General Nathan Bedford Forrest and his wife and remove them from a city park.
> 
> This is a full on ethnic purge happening right before our eyes...I try to avoid politics but this crap is just getting carried away...they will no longer sell confederate flags or merchandise from the GETTYSBURG MEMORIAL GIFT SHOP.


History was already flawed/erased years ago. Blacks also owned slaves back in the day. The issue changed over the years from the main problem of slavery to what ever it is today IMO.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Rich Dumas said:


> The proper name of the company is Round 2, they license the AW trademark. Some licenses include time or quantity limits, some are bought outright. If there is a time limit and the cars are not selling well enough the company might not be eager to renew the license. If the cars are piled up in a warehouse someplace they are not going to make more of them.


Round2 doesn't license the Autoworld trademark, they bought it.



smalltime said:


> This has NOTHING to do with sales, marketing, licensing, or piled up warehouses.
> 
> It has EVERYTHING to do with appearing to give a crap, about an insane lunatic that lost it, and killed some poor folks in a church. It just so happens that said lunatic, took a selfy holding the battle flag of army of northern Virginia.
> 
> Now, according to somebody (nobody knows exactly who), that flag must be purged from all uses in the country. Nobody can sell it, show it, or even try to justify it's existence.



WELL SAID! Thank you.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

as an American and as a Black American I find it said that so many people and especially Blacks fall for the misinformation and lies of liberals that have kept many blacks in slavery.

They will use this flag issue to push for a change of the US flag just like they push to get a woman's face on money.

They do everything they can to divide America.

JMHO


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I live in the Seattle aria. The confederate flag is a non topic for me. Or it was. I "guess" I can see why it should be removed from government buildings, park flag poles and the like. The South LOST. Get over it. But to ban it's sales, make private citizens ashamed to display or even own them? WAY out of bounds. Heck, I think it's an ironic symbol of AMERICA, the country that was founded on those wishing to escape from governments who opposed their views and values. In the end wasn't that what the Civil War was REALLY all about? 

Later The closest you will get to a political statement from me Rockinator


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> The confederate flag


it was the battle flag, not the confed flag.
besides, it was the us flag that most slavery fell under.

the issue is a scam just like al gore's global warming


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well I just figure it's an oxymoron to try and ban a flag that is, for a lot of folks, a symbol of rebellion. It's bound to be an exercise in futility.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Shadowracer said:


> Well I just figure it's an oxymoron to try and ban a flag that is, for a lot of folks, a symbol of rebellion. It's bound to be an exercise in futility.


yep!!!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Crimnick said:


> Half the country has litterally gone insane....


Yes, or maybe more. Apparently people have nothing better to do with their lives.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

slotking said:


> as an American and as a Black American


Wait What?

And you play with slot cars?










:tongue:

(disclaimer...I'm sure you know I'm kidding king but I might need to tell that to others to explain my microagression)

I wonder how long until the bandit is targeted for deletion from popular culture.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I'm not going to get into the political side of it, but... http://tinyurl.com/njs2nn8 Yikes. I wonder what the AFX Rebel Charger will bring now. If ebay will allow it.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Well this same conversation is going on in the models and die cast forums too...

Seems the general consensus is scoffing at the absurd.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> .I'm sure you know I'm kidding king but I might need to tell that to others to explain my microagression)


I am deeply offe, 
wait, my wife is talking to me!
Per her instruction, I am not offended, yeah, I have to do what she says, she is white:tongue:

Hey, just kidding around, no get their panties in a bunch:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

As I was about to leave the site, a thought hit me!! we can put this all to rest if we can get the Black Panthers to adopt the confed battle flag??

Then everyone will live in peace & harmony:wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

slotking said:


> As I was about to leave the site, a thought hit me!! we can put this all to rest if we can get the Black Panthers to adopt the confed battle flag??
> 
> Then everyone will live in peace & harmony:wave:


Slotking;

That's BRILLIANT! :thumbsup:  Thank you!

Tom


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I Like slotking's suggestion.......

Okay, now to get on my high horse:

History is "history"; it should not be forgotten or 'changed' to appeal to someone's feelings today. It IS what it WAS, and EVERYONE should remember it and try to LEARN from it. 
I have always felt this was a great quote that the PEOPLE of the United States should believe in: 
"I may disagree with what you have to say, but I shall defend, to the death, your right to say it." I recall Voltaire was credited with it but I have been reading that it is shown as found in "The Friends of Voltaire" (1906) written by Evelyn Beatrice Hall, writing under the pseudonym S[tephen] G. Tallentyre. 

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

slotking said:


> As I was about to leave the site, a thought hit me!! we can put this all to rest if we can get the Black Panthers to adopt the confed battle flag??
> 
> Then everyone will live in peace & harmony:wave:


? lol nice


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

What happened was a cowardice, racist tragedy. History might be in the past
with due respect for those that have fallen under the flag in question, but
society needs to react to modern times. Currently in Fort Hamilton, NYC there is a 
process to rename streets of Robert E. Lee and Stonewall Jackson. 
Also pending is the renaming of public facility Mens' and Womens' Baths in favor of unisex to accommodate the trans-gender community.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

as I said, the pendulum is swinging in a particular direction and cannot be stopped or slowed. until it reaches it's limit and begins to return toward neutral before continuing to another extreme, we are entrapped in the situation.
there will surely be more events and decisions that meet with question and resistance.
attempting to erase history and the lessons given us by that history dooms us to repeat that history.
I feel that freedoms and protections defined in the Constitution and Ammendments should be able to completely cover all these situations when properly applied.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> Currently in Fort Hamilton, NYC there is a
> process to rename streets of Robert E. Lee and Stonewall Jackson.


Both of these men graduated from West point. The first was the Commandant.

They were both fighting to preserve VIRGINIA. And it was 150 years ago.

These men were dealt with when the time warranted. Gen. Jackson was killed, by friendly fire at the Battle of Chancellorsville, and General Lee's estate became Arlington National Cemetery. That's right, Sec. Stanton started burying soldiers in the front yard of Lee's home, so his family could NEVER return...........Look it up.

These things have been long ago decided, and repaid. 

Can we please move on?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> As I was about to leave the site, a thought hit me!! we can put this all to rest if we can get the Black Panthers to adopt the confed battle flag??


and maybe we can get them to wear white robes, too!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I believe the street in Fort Hamilton was named in honor of Gen. Lee because he served there after the Civil War.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Years ago when RC2 still owned the AMT/MPC model tooling they reissued the General Lee kit and removed the flag from the top of the car on the box lid. I think it was included in the decals. Later they put the flag back on. Glad I bought that stuff when I did.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

With all the Dukes cars I have here in stock, maybe sometime in the future I can retire!!!!!

Well I'm allready retired but oh you know what I mean!!!!


"When I get home I'm a punch ur mama right in the mouth!!!"


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> and maybe we can get them to wear white robes, too!


LOL

I almost added it to my post, but I said to myself, be nice


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

slotking said:


> LOL
> 
> I almost added it to my post, but I said to myself, be nice


That brings back memories of "Blazing Saddles." Wonder how long before the PC police get it banned.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

great movie LOL

do a search on clayton bigsby the black clansman 
or dave chappelle the black klansman full video


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> That brings back memories of "Blazing Saddles." Wonder how long before the PC police get it banned.


I love almost everything Mel Brooks has done with film. And almost everything he's done is Anti P.C.

Springtime for Hitler.........The Producers
The opening scene in History of the of the world.

Just to name a few.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Yes I am an African American male and if my research is correct, the Confederate flag wasn't flown above any state Capital building until the 1960's. And it was done to protest the Civil Rights Movement of the the 1960's. If this is true I understand and agree with the outcry. It's mere presence during such a crucial time in our nations history only served in a decisive capacity. Furthermore, as Rawafx pointed out history is full of inaccuracies that continue to be printed, how about how the poem "The Midnight Ride of Paul Revere". Due to this poem Paul Revere is credited with the ride even though researchers confirmed he was in the lighthouse, William Dawes made the ride.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

For your perusal:

http://espn.go.com/racing/nascar/st...untary-confederate-flag-exchange-race-weekend

Good or bad?

What say you?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

BAD
just more Companies afraid of the PC police
it is a sad statement when no one has the balls to ignore them or even research the issue

on
paul

he made part of trip, but was captured by brits
dawes was able to escape



> And it was done to protest the Civil Rights Movement of the the 1960's


heck the star and strips were also used in those protests as well and also as the flag that slavery fell under.

so the confed battle flag had little to do with anything


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

smalltime said:


> For your perusal:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/racing/nascar/st...untary-confederate-flag-exchange-race-weekend
> 
> ...


I say it is a bad sign that shows American freedom of expression is in severe decline to be patrolled by the PC Police.

However, I have no problem with anyone exchanging their flag if they feel so inclined.

If I had a confederate flag that I liked flying, which I don't, then I would not exchange my flag no matter what PC morons said.

I was born in Texas, and this makes me want to get a Texas flag to fly at my house along with my USA flag.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> BAD
> just more Companies afraid of the PC police
> it is a sad statement when no one has the balls to ignore them or even research the issue
> 
> ...


my wife & I, are from as far "Upstate" N.Y. as you can get...
I've always seen the "Stars-n-Bars" as; Rebel/Rebellious Against Authority..
from TV shows, non-historical movies, TOYS, yadda...
down here in TN., I've hung out w/ C/W Re-enactors, we have a surprising amount of African-Americans (mostly Military Vets) who play this as well (& NOT as "SLAVES" either..) both Blue & Grey.. Ladies, are into the outfits & do "Nurses" or Southern/Northern Socialite-"Ladies"....

ok, I "LOVE" playing with the Cannons & Caissons...
not so "Great" @ horseback riding or wagon-team driver either (Horses look @ me & Laff-Hysterically :-/ ) 


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
It's just to bad they have to pick on a cool flag, even NASCAR had to open there big trap 
about it.
I like the Stars and Strips the best but the Bars and Stars are a part of the good old U.S.A.'s history too. It's my right to fly them both.

gt40


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Agreed, Paul never completed the ride as the poem suggested. 

http://www.history.com/news/history-lists/11-things-you-may-not-know-about-paul-revere


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

We can watch Miley Cyrus grab her nasty crotch and twerk a jerk all day long but yeah - them Duke boys have gotta go. Now they've been taken off the air. Pathetic.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> my wife & I, are from as far "Upstate" N.Y. as you can get


and my wife and I are trying to get out of upstate, ny
beautiful place, but the commies that run the state are killing it


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Things like this happen because our country is run by the Girls Scouts of America.
> 
> They think everything can be solved with a cookie and a blue ribbon.



This - exactly.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*Charlie Daniels take on the confederate flag*

http://www.charliedaniels.com/posts/06-26-15/flags


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

lenny said:


> http://www.charliedaniels.com/posts/06-26-15/flags


Charlie said it well!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

slotking
believe me you don't have the inside track on commies anyone living in the U.S.
has to deal with something new almost everyday from the guy at the top.
Try going to the doctor like you use to and you'ed better sit down before you look at the bill that's if you can get a doctor to see you, it's just wrong anyway you look at it

gt40


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Yep..

"Caitlyn" Jenner is celebrated as a hero...


An historic flag is banned and declared evil..


God have mercy on this topsy turvy society.


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

I was surprised to see an AutoTrader Dukes commercial on the other day but someone told me a while back that there's nothing on the roof or they don't show it.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

65 Wagonaire said:


> I was surprised to see an AutoTrader Dukes commercial on the other day but someone told me a while back that there's nothing on the roof or they don't show it.


"We" have 1 Dukes of Hazzard raceset left @ our Hobby Lobby as of 7/4/15..
ALL other DoH merchandise (models) are either sold, or taken off shelves..
set is; $99.99 + 10% sales tax (9,89% actually)....... FYI..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

"For the times they are a-changin' ", Bob Dylan


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

lenny said:


> http://www.charliedaniels.com/posts/06-26-15/flags



Thank you, Lenny.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> "We" have 1 Dukes of Hazzard raceset left @ our Hobby Lobby as of 7/4/15..
> ALL other DoH merchandise (models) are either sold, or taken off shelves..
> set is; $99.99 + 10% sales tax (9,89% actually)....... FYI..
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Mine had one on the shelf as of 7/5/15. I may check to see if it's there tomorrow.

Randy.


----------

